# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Шаблоны для 1с Предприятия

## Юлька1410

Добрый день! Помогите установить 1с, при добавлении информационной базы нет шаблонов, где их взять?

----------


## alexandr_ll

Для создания шаблонов используйте установочный комплект соответствующей конфигурации (файл setup.exe)
Можно создать чистую базу без конфигурации, в который затем загрузить нужную конфигурацию (файл 1cv8.cf)

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день! Помогите установить 1с, при добавлении информационной базы нет шаблонов, где их взять?


Добрый вечер, скажи какой базы нужен шаблон и я помогу тебе ссылкой на него, если он есть..

----------

